# smbpasswd hangs

## Bruce

I recently installed samba on a small via box.  Although I can get samba to work without encrypted passwords, I can not get smbpasswd to work.  The smbpasswd command hangs.  I would apprciate any suggestions or even a starting place to look.  Here the output from an smbpasswd with a -D 10:

```

 smbpasswd -D 10

Netbios name list:-

my_netbios_names[0]="VIA "

added interface ip=192.168.1.10 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

Old SMB password:

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

Connecting to 127.0.0.1 at port 445

socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 0

socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

socket option TCP_KEEPCNT = 9

socket option TCP_KEEPIDLE = 7200

socket option TCP_KEEPINTVL = 75

socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

socket option SO_RCVBUF = 16384

socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

write_socket(3,183)

write_socket(3,183) wrote 183

got smb length of 127

size=127

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=3389

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    7 (0x7)

smb_vwv[ 1]=12803 (0x3203)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=15872 (0x3E00)

smb_vwv[ 8]=   13 (0xD)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=33011 (0x80F3)

smb_vwv[11]=32896 (0x8080)

smb_vwv[12]=49254 (0xC066)

smb_vwv[13]=61949 (0xF1FD)

smb_vwv[14]=51228 (0xC81C)

smb_vwv[15]=61441 (0xF001)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=58

[000] 76 69 61 20 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  via .... .......

.

[010] 60 28 06 06 2B 06 01 05  05 02 A0 1E 30 1C A0 0E  `(..+... ....0..

.

[020] 30 0C 06 0A 2B 06 01 04  01 82 37 02 02 0A A3 0A  0...+... ..7....

.

[030] 30 08 A0 06 1B 04 4E 4F  4E 45                    0.....NO NE

size=127

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=3389

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    7 (0x7)

smb_vwv[ 1]=12803 (0x3203)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=15872 (0x3E00)

smb_vwv[ 8]=   13 (0xD)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=33011 (0x80F3)

smb_vwv[11]=32896 (0x8080)

smb_vwv[12]=49254 (0xC066)

smb_vwv[13]=61949 (0xF1FD)

smb_vwv[14]=51228 (0xC81C)

smb_vwv[15]=61441 (0xF001)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=58

[000] 76 69 61 20 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  via .... .......

.

[010] 60 28 06 06 2B 06 01 05  05 02 A0 1E 30 1C A0 0E  `(..+... ....0..

.

[020] 30 0C 06 0A 2B 06 01 04  01 82 37 02 02 0A A3 0A  0...+... ..7....

.

[030] 30 08 A0 06 1B 04 4E 4F  4E 45                    0.....NO NE

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

write_socket(3,164)

write_socket(3,164) wrote 164

read_socket_with_timeout: timeout read. select timed out.

receive_smb_raw: length < 0!

client_receive_smb failed

size=0

smb_com=0x0

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=0

smb_flg2=0

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=0

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=0

smt_wct=0

smb_bcc=0

SPNEGO login failed: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT

Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: Call timed out: server did not r

espond after 20000 milliseconds

```

----------

## Kosmas

Hi there,

   I Don't know if it will help you in anyway but I think that you have set samba to use itself as a password server. I think you should delete the password server directive from the config file and try to set the passwords again. This should store the passwords in a file instead of tryiong to set it over network.

Hope it gives you a hint,

Kosmas.

----------

## Bruce

I checked and the password server section was already commented out.  I have discovered that smbpasswd works as root but does not work when invoked by a user.   In addition, I have tried the  smb.conf file on another system and smbpasswd works flawlessly.   Could this be some type of permission issue or a pam issue?  Any clues would be appreciated.

If it helps, here is the smb.conf file.

```

 This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# For a step to step guide on installing, configuring and using samba,

# read the Samba-HOWTO-Collection. This may be obtained from:

#  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

#

# Many working examples of smb.conf files can be found in the

# Samba-Guide which is generated daily and can be downloaded from:

#  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-Guide.pdf

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash)

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors.

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

   printing = cups

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Allow users to map to guest:

  map to guest = bad user

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

# You either need to setup a passwd program and passwd chat, or

# enable pam password change

;  pam password change = yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *Re*ype*new*UNIX*password* %n\n \

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's

# and gid's. idmap uid and idmap gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# winbind use default domain allows you to have winbind return usernames

# in the form user instead of DOMAIN+user for the domain listed in the

# workgroup parameter.

;  winbind use default domain = yes

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

# When using winbind, you may want to have samba create home directories

# on the fly for authenticated users. Ensure that /etc/pam.d/samba is

# using 'service=system-auth-winbind' in pam_stack modules, and then

# enable obedience of pam restrictions below:

;  obey pam restrictions = yes

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple dfanterfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24

interfaces = eth0 lo

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or when adding

# users via the Windows NT Tools (ie User Manager for Domains).

# Scripts for file (passwd, smbpasswd) backend:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%s'

; add user to group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -a '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -d '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g && getent group '%g'|awk -F: '{print $3}'

; delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'

# Scripts for LDAP backend (assumes nss_ldap is in use on the domain controller.

# Needs IDEALX scripts, and configuration in smbldap_conf.pm.

# This assumes you've installed the IDEALX scripts into /usr/share/samba/scripts...

; add user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%u'

; add user to group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -m '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -x '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-usermod.pl -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupadd.pl '%g' && /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupshow.pl %g|awk '/^gidNumber:/ {print $2}'

; delete group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%g'

# The add machine script is use by a samba server configured as a domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Script for domain controller with LDAP backend for adding machines (You need

# the IDEALX scripts, and to configure the smbldap_conf.pm first):

; add machine script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl -w -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Domain groups:

# Domain groups are now configured by using the 'net groupmap' tool

# Samba Password Database configuration:

# Samba now has runtime-configurable password database backends.

# smbpasswd is for backwards compatibility only Default (not recommended),

# new installations should use tdbsam or ldap.

; passdb backend = smbpasswd

# TDB backend

; passdb backend = tdbsam

# LDAP with fallback to smbpasswd guest

# Enable SSL by using an ldaps url, or enable tls with 'ldap ssl' below.

; passdb backend = ldapsam:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com

# Use the samba2 LDAP schema:

; passdb backend = ldapsam_compat:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com

# idmap uid account range:

# This is a range of unix user-id's that samba will map non-unix RIDs to,

# such as when using Winbind

; idmap uid = 10000-20000

; idmap gid = 10000-20000

# LDAP configuration for Domain Controlling:

# The account (dn) that samba uses to access the LDAP server

# This account needs to have write access to the LDAP tree

# You will need to give samba the password for this dn, by

# running 'smbpasswd -w mypassword'

; ldap admin dn = cn=root,dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap ssl = start_tls

# start_tls should run on 389, but samba defaults incorrectly to 636

; ldap port = 389

; ldap suffix = dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap server = ldap.mydomain.com

# Seperate suffixes are available for machines, users, groups, and idmap, if

# ldap suffix appears first, it is appended to the specific suffix.

# Example for a unix-ish directory layout:

; ldap machine suffix = ou=Hosts

; ldap user suffix = ou=People

; ldap group suffix = ou=Group

; ldap idmap suffix = ou=Idmap

# Example for AD-ish layout:

; ldap machine suffix = cn=Computers

; ldap user suffix = cn=Users

; ldap group suffix = cn=Groups

; ldap idmap suffix = cn=Idmap

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Czech), 861 (???), 932 (Japanese),

# 936 (Simplified Chin.), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# More detail about code page is in

# "http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/reference/oslocversion.mspx"

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   dos charset = 850

;   unix charset = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = yes

   writable = yes

# You can enable VFS recycle bin on a per share basis:

# Uncomment the next 2 lines (make sure you create a

# .recycle folder in the base of the share and ensure

# all users will have write access to it. See

# examples/VFS/recycle/REAME in the samba docs for details

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/recycle.so

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# This script can be enabled to create profile directories on the fly

# You may want to turn off guest acces if you enable this, as it

# hasn't been thoroughly tested.

;root preexec = PROFILE=/var/lib/samba/profiles/%u; if [ ! -e $PROFILE ]; \

;                then mkdir -pm700 $PROFILE; chown %u:%g $PROFILE;fi

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# set to yes to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = yes

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Audited directory through experimental VFS audit.so module:

# Uncomment next line.

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/audit.so

# Other examples.

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

```

----------

## Kosmas

As it runs by root then probably it has to do with some permissions of a kind and/or access to samba's stuff. Are the permissions of smbpasswd file such to allow a users to change it? Maybe it is better to set smb passwords as root. Also there is /var/lib/samba/private which should not be writable to users and also some other directories.

----------

## Bruce

I have compared just about samba related every file I can find to a working server and it does not appear to be permissions.   I also discovered that although smbpasswd works as root, smbclient does not work at all.  When I try

```

smbclient -L localhost

```

as root, it just hangs.  To recap, so far I've compared use flags with a working samba server, permissions with a working samba server and copied smb.conf from a working server.  I've also re-emerged samba, all to no avail.

----------

## Bruce

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I have countless hours into this and I am getting nowhere.  Anyone?

----------

## warren64c

 *Bruce wrote:*   

> Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I have countless hours into this and I am getting nowhere.  Anyone?

 

I am having the same problem.   Come on, SAMBA is everywhere.  Can't anyone come up with a solution?

Your help is appreciated!

----------

